# ‘The Core’ – Aaron Dembski-Bowden



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I just finished Soul Hunter. I loved it, arguably the best Black library book I have read... and one of the best books I have read in general. However, I also own a copy of 'Fear the alien', in which is ‘The Core’ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden which is a short story to the Night Lords saga... however apparently it takes place AFTER the events of Blood Reaver, the next novel in the series which has yet to be released. 

Should I read it now? I read a review which stated that it spoiled some of the events of the upcoming Blood Reaver, and if I choose to read it, should I do it before or after listening to Throne Of Lies? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

In my opinion you will not miss out on much by reading it now out of order. The only thing you would risk is that you would know that certain characters can't possibly die in Blood Reaver though its all main characters so its not a big surprise in who you see except for one interesting character from The Core who did not appear in Soul Hunter.

As for Throne of Lies I have not listened to it yet so I could not tell you.

I would say just go for it personally.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Essentially the chronological order of the Night Lords series so far is as follows:



1. Soul Hunter.


2. Throne of Lies.


3. Blood Reaver.


4. The Core.

However _The Core_ was published before _Blood Reaver_. Intentionally I might add. Although we do see some things which will come to pass in _Blood Reaver_, they are not major spoilers and will not ruin _Blood Reaver_. So read _The Core_ now, it's a good 'un.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I really enjoyed throne of lies, by far my favourite Audio book, nice short story with a good set of voice actors!


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

you can really resist reading it till May?...i couldnt!...The Core is typical ADB, which means its f'n awesome!...but far too short!

:victory:


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

does anyone know if the other story about the slamanders on the hulk is a tie in with the core? i might be totally wrong but it seemed so to me and actually would be a good angle to look at it if it was.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Unknown Primarch said:


> does anyone know if the other story about the slamanders on the hulk is a tie in with the core? i might be totally wrong but it seemed so to me and actually would be a good angle to look at it if it was.


Yes _Prometheus Requiem_ is a tie-in to _The Core_. It tells of the same event from different perspectives.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

raider1987 said:


> I just finished Soul Hunter. I loved it, arguably the best Black library book I have read... and one of the best books I have read in general. However, I also own a copy of 'Fear the alien', in which is ‘The Core’ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden which is a short story to the Night Lords saga... however apparently it takes place AFTER the events of Blood Reaver, the next novel in the series which has yet to be released.
> 
> Should I read it now? I read a review which stated that it spoiled some of the events of the upcoming Blood Reaver, and if I choose to read it, should I do it before or after listening to Throne Of Lies?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


I read that review, too - but the overwhelming feedback has been that it doesn't ruin anything. I wrote it specifically as a kind of glance into the future, with very minimal spoilers.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Yes _Prometheus Requiem_ is a tie-in to _The Core_. It tells of the same event from different perspectives.


cool. just finished fear the alien and just started firedrake. im really liking that series but the night lords series is top notch and ive only read soulhunter and the core. i think that series is shaping up to not only be one of the best series going but also with the relative unknown history of the NL and the way that because they not all such rigid chaos worshippers the story can be took in a slightly different direction and give us a different side to the followers of chaos. to me all the rest of the legions are mindless fanatical psychos but the NL have hidden depths that must be the writers wetdream. 

i think in other fiction where you get a antihero whos borderline bad but good at the same time, i get a sense that some of the NL are totally bad but have a good side (if you can call it that) and it makes for such a interesting way to look at chaos space marines. i think the NL are quite unique and im looking forward to more of this series but im not really a big fan of audio books so can any of you guys convince me to invest in throne of lies?!


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> I read that review, too - but the overwhelming feedback has been that it doesn't ruin anything. I wrote it specifically as a kind of glance into the future, with very minimal spoilers.


Well, I don't think I could have herd it from a better source, thanks man I'll give it a read after throne of lies arrives.


----------

